# Re: Drobo Again



## happycranker (Oct 26, 2009)

*Drobo Again*

[size=1'pt]Well after using the Drobo for a month now I cannot say I am that impressed with the performance, even though I have two 72'' rpm 1Tb drives and I do not think the build quality is very good, I get a case vibration a lot and it has a noisy fan. So I don’t think it was a good purchase.[/size]
[size=1'pt] [/size]
[size=1'pt]At the weekend I came across a scathing review from Diglloyd, which confirms some of my thoughts. [/size]

Peter.


----------



## pknoot (Oct 26, 2009)

I have a 3TB Drobo connected through Firewire and I will admit it's not the fastest RAID system I've ever used, even though it's about even with my Buffalo Terastation Live RAID5 NAS in terms of speed. I don't see or hear any case vibrations or fan noise, so you should probably contact Drobo about that.

Ah yes, Diglloyd! Certainly no lack of opinions and sponsored by OWC, makers of the Mercury Elite-AL Pro QX2, the one he then (obviously) recommends over the Drobo. I'm not surprised he came up with all kinds of negatives for the latter. Not that the QX2 is a bad unit; as a matter of fact, I might even get one to try out and get some (objective) side by side data on performance.


----------



## happycranker (Oct 27, 2009)

Ahhhhh Peter I missed the connection with OWC, still the speed and build quality issues still exsist.

Peter.


----------

